# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Chiusura d'ufficio srls

## CLAI Edil

Buonasera, 
chiedo cortesemente un parere sulla situazione che andrò a descrivere brevemente nel seguito, in quanto il commercialista che segue la società non ha dato certezze in merito. 
Si tratta di una srls del settore costruzioni, creata nel 2013, che a causa di mancata incassi si è trovata costretta ad interrompere di fatto l'attività dopo pochi anni. L'intenzione sarebbe stata quindi quella di chiuderla, ma il commercialista, che non ha mai depositato i bilanci nonostante i ripetuti solleciti, ha lungamente tergiversato fino a proporre di metterla in liquidazione.  
Nel 2018 è stato quindi nominato un liquidatore esterno alla società, che di fatto non ha eseguito alcuna operazione dal momento che la società era già allora totalmente priva di fondi.  
Poche settimane fa è arrivata una comunicazione di "cancellazione dal Registro delle Imprese ai sensi dell'art. 2490 cc." in quanto anche in questo caso non sono stati depositati i bilanci di esercizio per oltre 3 anni consecutivi, pertanto in caso di mancato deposito nei successivi 90 giorni, la società verrà cancellata d'ufficio. 
Chiedo quindi se c'è qualche rischio per i soci o per il liquidatore nel lasciar decorrere i 90 giorni senza fare nulla o se, una volta trascorso il termine, la società non esisterà più senza ulteriori conseguenze. 
Nel frattempo, è anche arrivata una cartella dell'ex Equitalia con la richiesta di pagamento entro 5 giorni dei debiti pregressi, impossibili da corrispondere anche nella remota ipotesi di attingere ai fondi personali dei soci.
La cancellazione renderà impossibile ulteriori azioni o possono esserci conseguenze anche sotto questo aspetto? 
Ringrazio anticipatamente chiunque saprà darmi indicazioni.
Cordiali saluti ed auguri di buona Pasqua.

----------

